# Tax relief on second level fees



## The Brick (21 Aug 2006)

Is is possible to get tax relief for secondary school fees?


----------



## bazermc (21 Aug 2006)

The Brick said:


> Is is possible to get tax relief for secondary school fees?


 

Simple answer - No


----------



## liteweight (21 Aug 2006)

Some second level schools claim that you can get tax relief. I think they have to set up as charities and the fees are donations. I'm out of that particular loop so I'm not too sure.


----------



## ClubMan (21 Aug 2006)

See the thread linked by _Howitzer _above for more on that subject.


----------

